# Tecumseh LV195EA Hunting/Cuts out



## mschwender (May 4, 2008)

Hello,
I have a Tecumseh LV195EA powering my Lawnboy Insight lawn mower (model 10685). The engine and mower are less than a year old and I am experiencing what appears to be a fuel problem. I can get the mower started once primed but then it runs erratically and stops. I find that I can keep the engine running by pressing the primer bulb. There are no apparent blockages in the fuel line to the carbeurator. I tried some basic cleaning of the carb with some carb cleaner with no improvement. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If its that new take it back for warranty repair, if you mess with it much it will void the warranty. With that said:
Here we go;
Clamp off the fuel line, remove the carb bowl, release the clamp to see if you have good fuel flow to the carb, raise the float to see that it shuts off the flow with minimal pressure, clean the junk from the bowl, clean the bowl nut, 2 holes close to the bottom and a tiny one about midway up(I usually use the wire from a twist tie), spray all holes, cracks and crevases with brake parts cleaner, reassemble and you should be good to go. If I missed something one of the real mechanics will post to help further. Refer to the photo below. Have a good one . Geo
http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z120/geogrubb/tec_bowl_nut.jpg


----------



## mschwender (May 4, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the advice. That's along the lines I was thinking. Best regards.


----------



## bob_jansen (Mar 17, 2010)

*Tecumseh LV195EA Hunts*

I have a problem with my Lawnboy Insight mower similar to this post. My mower is very hard to start and once it gets running hunts. My mower was built in 1996 and is out of warranty. I read this post and performed the following actions.

1. Removed, drained and cleaned the gas tank and fuel lines.
2. Removed and cleaned the carb. I removed the float, needle and jets and sprayed it real well with carb cleaner.
3. Cleaned all holes with a small piece of copper wire.

I put it all back together and it still does the same thing.

I'm assuming that this is a carb issue. Should I rebuild the carb, or should I replace it? Or is there something else I should try?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

try running it with the gas cap loose. vent holes in the cap may be plugged.


----------



## bob_jansen (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks indypower, I'll try that tonight.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

You said it starts hard. Does it want to yank your arm back when pulling it? If so, you have sheared the flywheel keyway and knocked off the timing. Very common on push mowers as they seem to always find rocks & stumps to hit. The flywheel key way only cost about $1, but to replace it, you need to remove the flywheel.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Oftentimes, usually, a reason for governor hunting is the carb. In that, there are idle progression passages, that provide fuel at idle, then as throttle plate is opened up, the main jet will begin to provide fuel as well, running up to speed both idle and main jets are providing fuel to engine.
If any of fuel passages are obstructed, there won't be enough fuel to run engine at called for power, it will then die back speed due to starvation, then governor will try to open it back up. cycle begins again.

All fuel passages must be clean, the bowl nut needs to be pristine, and, I believe, this model has the carb that has a plastic main jet with a tiny O-ring on each end. One up in the carb body near the throat and one on the bottom end. These must be in good shape and properly installed.

hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## bob_jansen (Mar 17, 2010)

indypower, the blade was bent in the last mowing of the season, so I'll check the keyway.

glenjudy, this carb does have the plastic main jet. I pulled it out when I cleaned the carb, but I did not pull out the one o-ring that is near the throat. Could not pulling the o-ring cause problems?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Not necessarily, but both O-rings must be in good shape to provide the proper seal when carb is assembled.
If the o-rings are not good and sealing, could conceivably cause some hunting,,,as fuel wouldn't be delivered up the main jet as designed.
thanks,


----------



## bob_jansen (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks. I think I'll try everthing else first. If it continues, I'll replace the main jet and seals.


----------



## bob_jansen (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the great ideas on how to fix this problem. I didn't have a chance to try anything last night. It will have to be next weekend before I try anything as I have to go out of town this weekend. I'll report back next weekend once I can get back at it. It's a good thing my grass is still dormant and I have time to get the mower working.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

bob_jansen said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas on how to fix this problem. I didn't have a chance to try anything last night. It will have to be next weekend before I try anything as I have to go out of town this weekend. I'll report back next weekend once I can get back at it. It's a good thing my grass is still dormant and I have time to get the mower working.


Click on the appropriate section and you will see a button titled "New Thread". Just click the button to start a thread.


----------

